# Vorlagen-Archiv.com



## Magnolie1234 (8 Oktober 2008)

Hallo, und schon wieder, 

hat hier vielleicht schon jemand von "vorlagen-archiv.com" gehört? Vor einigen Wochen war ich auf der Suche nach einer kostenfreien Briefvorlage. In der Annahme, fündig geworden zu sein, muß ich mich wohl angemeldet haben. Jetzt, nach 4!!! Wochen erhielt ich eine Mail des Inhaltes, daß ich eine Dienstleistung genutzt habe und nun einen Betrag in Höhe von 59,90€ zu leisten hätte. Mein Widerspruch (der nach deren Aussage 4 Wochen währt) sei nicht möglich. Mir kommt dieser Vorgang genau so vor, wie der von einer Firma namens "New Content" gegangen war, bei denen ich mich am selben Abend ohne Wissen einer Kostenpflichtigkeit angemeldet hatte. Allerdings bin ich in dieser Sache unsicher, daher zeige ich mal die Antwort auf meinen Widerspruch auf. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen, oder hat auch Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma. Das wäre sehr nett. 





> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Vorlagen-Archiv.com !
> 
> Ihre Beanstandung ist bei uns eingegangen. Zur Beantwortung möchten wir auf die folgenden Punkte hinweisen.
> ...


 
Magnolie1234


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorlagen-Archiv.com*

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass ein wie auch immer gearteter Briefwechsel mit Betreibern der Nutzlos-Branche zu nichts führt.
Es ist so ziemlich egal, was man schreibt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html

Ein Dialog mit Deiner Müslischale am Frühstückstisch ist regelmäßig ergiebiger.


----------

